# Melanie Chisholm - Bildermix zu ihrem 45. Geburtstag (12.01.2019) 80x LQ-UHQ



## Mike150486 (12 Jan. 2019)

*Melanie Jayne Chisholm* (* 12.01.1974 in Whiston bei Liverpool), auch bekannt als *Melanie C* oder *Mel C*, ist eine britische Sängerin und Songschreiberin, die durch ihre Mitgliedschaft bei der Band Spice Girls berühmt wurde. Dort war sie sowohl als „Mel C“ als auch „Sporty Spice“ bekannt.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
*Weiterer Melanie Chisholm-Bildermix:*
Bildermix zu ihrem 44. Geburtstag (12.01.2018)


----------



## Bowes (12 Jan. 2019)

*Melanie C.*​


----------

